
CashBackAir Bot – Chatbot gets compensations in case of a flight delay - botlab
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/cashbackair-bot
======
nerdponx
Why exactly does it need to be a chat bot?

~~~
botlab
It's more comfortable interface for users. You have one interface.

You just added a chatbot and forgot about it. And you have situation like
flight delay, that open messenger and use chatbot.

~~~
nerdponx
I'll believe it when I see some evidence. I sure as hell would prefer a form.
Have you ever used one of those "automated assistant" phone systems? It's a
horrible, slow, patronizing experience.

~~~
botlab
May be) We proceeded from the test data

------
10dpd
"At present, we are unable to handle flights from the past Currently, you can
only enter today's or future dates"

Isn't claiming delayed flights from the past the whole point of this? How
would I know if my flight is going to be delayed in the future?

~~~
idbehold
I guess the use-case they're expecting is someone sitting at their terminal
and it is announced that the flight that was scheduled to depart in an hour is
now going to depart in five or six hours. The user pulls out their phone and
enters in the flight details of their future flight which they now know is
delayed.

~~~
botlab
exactly! This is also true

------
botlab
CashBackAir helps to freely and easily get compensation in case of flight
delay or cancellation.

You enter anonymous data on your air tickets in a dialogue mode, and then in
case of flight delay or cancellation the chatbot informs you about the
possibility of getting compensation and sends you a link to a simple
application form. After you fill it in, you just have to wait for the money -
from 250 € to 600 €. The main difference of the chatbot from other services is
that it enables operations with future flights.

CashBackAir works together with Сlaim Сompass lending legal support to users
in getting compensations from airlines.

------
jwilk
I didn't know that these days chatbots are capable of taking flights.

~~~
idbehold
I just flew in and boy are my arms tired.

